# Something about yourself a stranger would never think about you if walking down the street?



## bfunk13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Was just thinking about this as i bake a cheesecake. 
I am a big burly dude. 6'5 325 usually wear a beard and mustache. 
Not in the best of shape, married with kids. Typical guy, fish, hunt, use welders and chainsaws, work in oil/gas field, wear a lot of Carhartt. 

If someone saw me walking down the street i really don't think "he bakes cheesecake" would come to mind.
Most folks would probably walk to the other side. Anything about yourself similar to this?


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2012)

I doubt anyone walking down the street would think of connecting me with woodstoves.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 2, 2012)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Was just thinking about this as i bake a cheesecake.
> I am a big burly dude. 6'5 325 usually wear a beard and mustache.
> Not in the best of shape, married with kids. Typical guy, fish, hunt, use welders and chainsaws, work in oil/gas field, wear a lot of Carhartt.
> 
> ...



Just this part -
   " I am a big burly dude. 6â€™3" 285 usually wear a beard and mustache. 
Not in the best of shape. Typical guy, fish, hunt, use welders and chainsaws, work in a paper mill, wear a lot of Carhartt"


----------



## rkshed (Feb 2, 2012)

This really got me thinkin'.
I'm 6'6" and slim so I would have to say people wouldn't think I hate Basketball. 
Loathe it.
Oh, and I love to cook too.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 2, 2012)

Strangers would never guess that I'm just the lovable guy that posts on these forums, Randy


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 2, 2012)

No one would ever think I love woodburning and chopping wood. I am very "girly" and most would think I don't like to get dirty....
Fact is....I love getting dirty...... ;-)  :lol: 
(All the jewelry comes off when I am down to business getting dirty though)

Bfunk....bet you make a mean cheesecake...do share the recipe...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 2, 2012)

A guy we know once described my buddy Sean and I as looking out of place no matter where we were. I took that as a major compliment, and I hope it means that people don't know what to expect.

Oh- I'm short and pretty average frame.


----------



## bfunk13 (Feb 2, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> No one would ever think I love woodburning and chopping wood. I am very "girly" and most would think I don't like to get dirty....
> Fact is....I love getting dirty...... ;-)  :lol:


Good one, i would never expect this behavior from you! ;-)


----------



## webbie (Feb 2, 2012)

I love getting dirty myself - but you can probably tell when I'm walking down the street!

I've always been a poor liar, so what you see is probably what you get....although it might be hard to tell I lived in a commune (in an old army tent with a floor) for a few years......

I'd say it's tough to tell that I once had hair.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 2, 2012)

people seeing me on the street would have no idear how strange I really am....I look so unassuming.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 2, 2012)

I heard Craig is a collector of porcelain clowns....he's got hundreds of them....who woulda thunk it?
Pen told me so it must be true...


----------



## CTYank (Feb 2, 2012)

People seeing me, and maybe picking up a slight scent of used mix oil downwind, probably wouldn't guess how much geeky fun I've had over years building computers and networks, and administering databases. Don't ask, don't tell. Except that linux rules.


----------



## Battenkiller (Feb 2, 2012)

I am a lot taller and thinner than people think I am, and nowhere near as good looking as I appear to be.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2012)

I tend to disappoint people when they meet me in person after chatting with me on line . . .  I think they expect some 6 foot three beefcake of a firefighter with rippling muscles and golden locks of hair and not a short, fat, balding guy with glasses.


----------



## piejam (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

No one would believe I'm a wood burner..I'm a gidget 5"1 - people would not think I haul and stack..Hey Bfunk what kind of cheesecake?.Ya had me drooling with the thread on homemade pizza Hope you're still smoke free and Gamma's foot is healing...

Punxsutawney Phil proclaimed 6 more weeks of winter-great for wood burners....Happy Ground Hog's Day...

Hey Jake don't sell yourself short-ya got a sense of humor and brains....


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Hello Everybody,
> 
> No one would believe I'm a wood burner..I'm a gidget 5"1 - people would not think I haul and stack..Hey Bfunk what kind of cheesecake?.Ya had me drooling with the thread on homemade pizza Hope you're still smoke free and Gamma's foot is healing...
> 
> ...



Well I do have a sense of humor . . . not so sure about the brains.

Glad to see you're still here PieJam . . . hopefully things are going well with you.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2012)

Piejam brought up a good question . . .

How are you doing on the smoking thing BFunk?


----------



## bfunk13 (Feb 2, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I tend to disappoint people when they meet me in person after chatting with me on line . . .  I think they expect some 6 foot three beefcake of a firefighter with rippling muscles and golden locks of hair and not a short, fat, balding guy with glasses.



funny

yep!     Lovin it!

129 days, 2 hours, 47 minutes and 9 seconds smoke free.
2841 cigarettes not smoked.
$780.45 and 21 days, 16 hours of your life saved.
Your quit date: 9/26/2011 6:00:00 AM


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2012)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic . . . some day I suspect your kids will thank you when they find out what you did for them.


----------



## piejam (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats Bfunk-awesome...you made my day-thanks


----------



## NWfuel (Feb 2, 2012)

People don't think anything of me. UNTIL I TELL THEM I MAKE FIRESTARTERS! Then they gasp, st-udder, wonder why I would do that. Then I have to calm and reassure them it is legal.
Thomas


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2012)

People rarely assume correctly what I actually do for a living.  Most of them guess me as a farmer.  Probably do to the 6 ft 245 pound bearded, hat and carhart wearing, dirt under the finger nails image I seem to drag around.

For the record - I am a system admin/network admin, bottle washer and diaper changer of the computer world.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 2, 2012)

I will tell you guyz one other thing about me and that is it.
You would not guess by looking at me but I have anger management problems....but I am working on that...
 :lol:  :ahhh:  :shut:,

Shocking...I know...


----------



## firebroad (Feb 2, 2012)

...That I used to be a drunk.


----------



## piejam (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Gamma,

You anger mgt??? naaah...I'd ask you about your "hoof" but then I would need a proctologist!

Regards-D


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 2, 2012)

i imagine that folks looking at me walking along with what i usually have is a full beard and in old beat up jeans and such have no idea im a 2 handicap golfer and a country club member. for those who have seen my video's i do get "shorn" for them as i am now getting ready to shoot a new video on our newest pellet stove.


i know im teasing but i havent got any suitable pictures of the "25-IP" yet will have soon and they will get posted first on the hearth.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 2, 2012)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> People don't think anything of me. UNTIL I TELL THEM I MAKE FIRESTARTERS! Then they gasp, st-udder, wonder why I would do that. Then I have to calm and reassure them it is legal.
> Thomas




LMAO, hope homeland security doesnt read this ;-P


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 2, 2012)

You wouldn't guess I like to tell stories.
For example:
While in the Washington National Cathedral sporting slacks, a button down, and a tie,
I spied a lone "wood burning" looking tourist in a dark corner counting his money.
I approached him with a gentle smile and asked if he would like to make a contribution to the Cathedral.
After he handed me a twenty, I raised my hand up and made the sign of the cross over him and mumbled
something about his prayers will be answered.  He got all humble and weepy like he just had a miracle
happen to him or something and I thought, "Damn.  I gotta ask for more money next time." :lol: 
Kenny


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 2, 2012)

It doesn't come up in conversation so often- especially outside of work, but I guess people are surprised to find out that I have a PhD in chemistry.  I don't say it here to brag, and I suppose I don't say it much at all because I don't think it matters 99% of the time. My wife says that I should use it more often- signing things etc, but that's for MD's and jackasses. (although I have used the name "Dr. Spankenstein" as a screen name before- that was for the name reference, not the degree)


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 2, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> It doesn't come up in conversation so often- especially outside of work, but I guess people are surprised to find out that I have a PhD in chemistry.  I don't say it here to brag, and I suppose I don't say it much at all because I don't think it matters 99% of the time. My wife says that I should use it more often- signing things etc, but that's for MD's and jackasses. (although I have used the name "Dr. Spankenstein" as a screen name before- that was for the name reference, not the degree)



"Pantalones" is Spanish for Doctor isn't it? 
People also never guess that I'm....left handed  :bug:


----------



## smokinj (Feb 2, 2012)

Ex Porn Star from the 80's.......lol J/K  ;-)


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Ex Porn Star from the 80's.......lol J/K  ;-)



That would explain your bad back. :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Feb 2, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, My back issues started at the Memphis in May in 2004. Beer cooler I thought I pulled the plug on. Grab both handles and went throw it in the back of the truck. The only thing that moved was my back!  :cheese: Thank God for heated seats on the 5-1/2 hour drive home.


----------



## begreen (Feb 2, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> NW Fuels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially when he tests those SuperCedars on his clay pigeon launcher. J/K - Kids, don't do this.


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you evil genius. :coolgrin: I will be storing that thought for another day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This place is a fantastic place to give me bad and evil ideas . . . I never knew about sky lanterns until I read about them here . . . and two weeks ago I ordered some and set them aloft . . . still wondering if anyone thought the UFOs were landing in downtown Unity.


----------



## lukem (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not sure how to answer this question, because I don't think like other people, so I have a hard time thinking what they would be thinking.

It also depends a lot on the day you catch me.  Some days I look like a 20 something gym rat, some days I look like a nerdy tech guy, others I look like I pretty dirty and rural (most comfortable looking this way).  All of them are true....except for being 20 something....I'm 30 but look like I'm 23ish.  

I can't answer the question.  I can't read people....


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 2, 2012)

I am into punk rock.  I used to be really into punk rock and NY hardcore music.  I was very anti establishment.  I have a very seedy past with a police record to show for it. But that was a long time ago and now even my closest friends hardly believe me.  Every once in a while my wife and I will run into someone and some terrible story will come out. I mean now I'm a very devoted family man.  Clean cut.  I worked for a long time as a kids pastor at a church.  Its hilarious because no one would ever expect that kind of stuff from me. But the truth is I have a violent and criminal past. Things have changed significantly.


----------



## bfunk13 (Feb 2, 2012)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> I am into punk rock.  I used to be really into punk rock and NY hardcore music.  I was very anti establishment.  I have a very seedy past with a police record to show for it. But that was a long time ago and now even my closest friends hardly believe me.  Every once in a while my wife and I will run into someone and some terrible story will come out. I mean now I'm a very devoted family man.  Clean cut.  I worked for a long time as a kids pastor at a church.  Its hilarious because no one would ever expect that kind of stuff from me. But the truth is I have a violent and criminal past. Things have changed significantly.



Thats another one about myself i didn't realize.
Since a kid i have been into real heavy music. Slayer, Metallica, Motorhead etc.
I like a lot of different music now but still rock out. Most people would take me as a Country fan just by my looks and activities.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 2, 2012)

That I was a body double for porn stars. Fortunately only the stars were listed in the credits.

RIP Marilyn. It was fun.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 2, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Ex Porn Star from the 80's.......lol J/K  ;-)



So retired,'eh?  :lol:  I was called back,seems they cant get enough of me.  :coolgrin:


----------



## fossil (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't walk down the street.   :smirk:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 2, 2012)

Walking down the street or riding down the road on my bicycle most folks would probably be surprised to learn I was once crippled.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 3, 2012)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice..... :lol:


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 3, 2012)

Walking down the sidewalk, nobody would pass by me and think I knew some old porn stars.
   :lol:


----------



## mayhem (Feb 3, 2012)

Most people would probably never think I once killed a man just to watch him die.

Most people.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 3, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Walking down the sidewalk, nobody would pass by me and think I knew some old porn stars.
> :lol:



Did you "know" them before they were old?

Any of them women?


----------



## firebroad (Feb 3, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Most people would probably never think I once killed a man just to watch him die.
> 
> Most people.


Oh crap, now I'm going to have that song running around inside my head all day--thanks a lot


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 3, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Most people would probably never think I once killed a man just to watch him die.
> 
> Most people.


Just as long as you didn't shoot him, lol, Randy


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 3, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Most people would probably never think I once killed a man just to watch him die.
> 
> Most people.




wasnt in Reno was it?


----------



## mayhem (Feb 3, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## firebroad (Feb 3, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> firebroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Folsom Prison Blues--Johnny Cash


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 3, 2012)

That I own my own business making t-shirts (and selling vintage, but that's a good thing because if people think you're buying thier garage sale item for resale they want more $$).   And apparently I also look like a weakling because I get a lot of shocked looks when hauling rounds while scrounging despite wearing a carhardtt.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't know the song.  



> Just as long as you didnâ€™t shoot him, lol, Randy



I didn't.  That would be wrong.



> wasnt in Reno was it?



Nope.  Never been.  You must be thinking of some other guy.


----------



## Jags (Feb 3, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Don't know the song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mayhem - it goes back to the song. ;-)
Or maybe now you are pulling our leg??


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 4, 2012)

Walking down the street no one would now I like women!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  Unless that ask anyway.

Pete


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 4, 2012)

My wife said that if a stranger saw me walking down the street, they would never guess that I'm a genius.  Then she left the room giggling.

I'm starting to think her response was a little disingenuous.

-SF


----------



## smoke show (Feb 4, 2012)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Something about yourself a stranger would never think about you if walking down the street?



I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 4, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> bfunk13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best.Post.Of.The.Week.


----------



## bfunk13 (Feb 4, 2012)

> I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body



Too funny


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 5, 2012)

You have heard of Master Electricians and Master Plumbers? I sell live bait for a living for about 35 years so does that make me a Master Baiter?  (true story)!

Gary


----------



## Dix (Feb 5, 2012)

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> My wife said that if a stranger saw me walking down the street, they would never guess that I'm a genius.  Then she left the room giggling.
> 
> I'm starting to think her response was a little disingenuous.
> 
> -SF



You guys gotta come to Woodstock this fall


----------



## billb3 (Feb 5, 2012)

I like to eat, so I learned to cook.
I like to live so I learned to cook even better.

Sane.
I have extremely high standards.

Here I am walking down the street singing do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do


----------



## mayhem (Feb 5, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.  I have never heard this song by Mr. Cash...or even of it.

Truth be told I can't stand country music...or whatever class Johnny Cash falls into.

Ditto with Neil Diamond.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=365q2CAGyTI&feature=related


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 5, 2012)

You have to at least buy me dinner to find out any of this.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 5, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> You have to at least buy me dinner to find out any of this.



Pffft.


----------



## webbie (Feb 5, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> That I own my own business making t-shirts (and selling vintage, but that's a good thing because if people think you're buying thier garage sale item for resale they want more $$).   And apparently I also look like a weakling because I get a lot of shocked looks when hauling rounds while scrounging despite wearing a carhardtt.



When is the line of wood stove shirts coming?


----------



## webbie (Feb 5, 2012)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> I was very anti establishment.  I have a very seedy past with a police record to show for it.



Hopefully you are still very anti-establishment. It's really the only world view that makes sense in current day America.

Have you read my bloq? More to come.....
http://www.craigsfire.com/?p=197
http://www.craigsfire.com/?p=325

now you know most everything about me!


----------



## HeatsTwice (Feb 5, 2012)

>Anything about yourself similar to this? 

That I once saw five giant flying sausers (and I am not crazy).


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 5, 2012)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> eclecticcottage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually...working on that!  Then I have to pull DH away from working on the new site for Gear 4 Gearheads to add them to our other site, Kringles Country Store since it doesn't fit on G4G...well...it kinda does, what with chain saws and splitters.  Hm.  Now I have to decide that too, lol.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 6, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=365q2CAGyTI&feature=related



Yep, I have confirmed that country music is definitely not my cp of tea.  But on the upside I did manage to make it to the end of the video...which surprised me.

Thanks for the link...I have definitely never heard that song before.


----------



## 2late (Feb 6, 2012)

Most people would never guess that I am a graduate of Players Workshop of Second City and spent 20+ years as an actor and street mime in Chicago. That was my second job. During the day I was a suit and tie guy who designed data networks and was an expert on various data protocols. First email addy in 1983, saw the whole www when it was less than a couple of hundred sites. It's been a very good life and I am thankful.


----------



## basswidow (Feb 7, 2012)

My parents always raised me to Never Judge a Book by it's Cover.  Although - I would never guess BFunk baked cheesecake (cherry is my favorite BTW),  you look like my brother the plumber - who likes to bake cookies!  

Life's to short to judge people on appearances or walk on the other side of the street.  Treat all people equally and as you would want to be treated.

I remarried a much younger wife.  People see me with my youngest and comment on how cute my grandson is.  Much to the amusement of my wife!


----------



## bfunk13 (Feb 9, 2012)

basswidow said:
			
		

> My parents always raised me to Never Judge a Book by it's Cover.  Although - I would never guess BFunk baked cheesecake (cherry is my favorite BTW),  you look like my brother the plumber - who likes to bake cookies!
> 
> Life's to short to judge people on appearances or walk on the other side of the street.  Treat all people equally and as you would want to be treated.
> 
> I remarried a much younger wife.  People see me with my youngest and comment on how cute my grandson is.  Much to the amusement of my wife!



Good one, hope the brother washes up good first.


----------



## Battenkiller (Feb 9, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> That I was a body double for porn stars.



I tried porn as well, but only had small parts.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 9, 2012)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys paid my way through collage.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 11, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working on adding them now, on the Gear 4 Gearheads site.  I figured chain saws and splitters are motorized, so why not!


----------



## Larry in OK (Feb 12, 2012)

I quit worrying about what most other people thought about me a long time ago.
A couple of things people find surprising about me when they first hear though-
I've been under the Arctic ice on a nuke submarine.
I like to bake bread


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 12, 2012)

For all those that replied they don't care about what others think..


----------



## Battenkiller (Feb 12, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it was your "enhancement" ads I was responding to?


----------

